# Citronella Sexing Suggestions



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Another thread to help inexperienced individuals sex frogs.....
These are my two citronellas, about 12 months old.
Any suggestions from experienced or knowledgable froggers is welcome.

Cit. #1:


























Cit. #2:


































Both:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you have 2 females to me.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree looks like two females to me, nice looking frogs best of luck!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ill take one of those off your hands for u


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, 2 females. You should be able to see a male Cit long before 12 months. In fact I have been able to sex a male out at just 2 months out of the water based on toe pads (no lie). That's exceptional but males should be "spottable" by 7 or 8 months.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks to everyone, I guess now Im going to be looking for a male citronella.....GREAT! lol.
Heatfrekk, pm sent.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

How big are those guys? Do you have any pictures with something for size reference?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

no pictures, but they are equal in size, they came from the same clutch, i put a ruler up to the glass because one was right on the side. it was approx. 1.6 inches.
i actually miscalculated, they are 11 months oow.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I've only seen 5 adult citronellas (from 4 different parents), but all of them were over 2.5", so your guys have quite a bit of growth still left.

The females I have seen didn't have hips some other tincs have, so I would agree with the others that they look to be 2 females based on toe pads.

Personally, I'd wait a few months before making any trades just to make sure, but it looks like 2 females.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks so much Josh! Your opinion as well as others are highly valued!~


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Your first one looks like it could be my female breeder's twin, same coloring and pattern, very cool. I agree as well on the 2 females, but they do look pretty small for 11 months out. The male that I have is much more slender and his toes are huge, heart shaped and white in coloration, while hers is the same coloration as the legs and the toes don't look out of proportion. My citronellas really enjoy crickets and hydei to where they almost ignore the melanogasters nowadays.

I have not seen one with so many spots like your other one pictured, did it have this pattern when it morphed? All of mine have one dot or none.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Yah, Im going to give it about 1-2 months to see what happens.
These two frogs came from the same clutch. I got them from a local breeder who brought me 5 froglets about 3-4 months oow. She let me pick out which ones I wanted.
It has had this same coloration since I got it, but as to whether it was that way when it morphed, I can't say, but Im sure it was.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

dont look nearly full grown id re-sex them again in 6 months


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Who is the local breeder?


bricespice said:


> Yah, Im going to give it about 1-2 months to see what happens.
> These two frogs came from the same clutch. I got them from a local breeder who brought me 5 froglets about 3-4 months oow. She let me pick out which ones I wanted.
> It has had this same coloration since I got it, but as to whether it was that way when it morphed, I can't say, but Im sure it was.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

She doesn't breed citronella's anymore, but her name is Betsy Meeker.


----------

